# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Статистика VirusDetector  >  Отчет CyberHelper - статистика сервиса VirusDetector за период 07.03.2021 - 14.03.2021

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено карантинов: *19*, суммарный объем: *1017* мб Извлечено файлов: *526*, суммарный объем: *2351* мб Признаны легитимными: *158* Признаны опасными или потенциально-опасными: *7*, в частности:
 c:\users\dnscookie\appdata\local\temp\csrss\schedu  led.exe - UDS:Trojan.Win32.Eb.gen, карантин 03720B1E0B9EDCB97B7423018097426C c:\windows\system32\drivers\winmonprocessmonitor.s  ys - VHO:Rootkit.Win64.Agent.ayv, карантин 03720B1E0B9EDCB97B7423018097426C c:\users\dnscookie\appdata\local\temp\csrss\mg2020  1223-1.exe - HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Windigo.vho, карантин 03720B1E0B9EDCB97B7423018097426C c:\users\dnscookie\appdata\local\temp\csrss\ml2020  1223.exe - HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Windigo.vho, карантин 03720B1E0B9EDCB97B7423018097426C c:\windows\windefender.exe - HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Marut.vho, карантин 03720B1E0B9EDCB97B7423018097426C c:\users\dnscookie\appdata\local\temp\csrss\ww31.e  xe - UDS:DangerousObject.Multi.Generic, карантин 03720B1E0B9EDCB97B7423018097426C c:\windows\rss\csrss.exe - HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Injuke.gen, карантин 03720B1E0B9EDCB97B7423018097426C Новые разновидности вредоносных программ, обнаруженные CyberHelper: *0*, в частности: Ожидают классификации: *361*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

